# Butch Jones says "We're Back"..



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2017)

To suspending players.. Looks like the Voltards are without Drew Richmond.. 

http://www.knoxnews.com/story/sport...ts-dormandy-guarantano-starting-qb/610499001/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2017)

HaHa


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2017)

Vols better break out their best knee braces when they face Paul Johnsons crew.Knees gonna be going all which a ways


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Champions of life!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>





Slayer's on a roll.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)

This is Butch actually making fun of himself! What a Moron!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2017)

you made me spit my morning wine slayer.  stop it now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>



 Best one ever!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>



lol. great stuff slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> lol. great stuff slayer.



I like this one better...


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh no!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2017)

volnation in total meltdown.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2017)

Please see my new sig line!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 16, 2017)

I saw a gator eat a hound dog


----------

